# Help a newbie :)



## bobbytoyne (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey guys,
I've just started squatting, and I wondered if anyone has any tips. With a couple of friends who have been squatting for a while but any extra help would be awesome! I'm in London, but thinking of maybe squatting over in the US? Help please! Thanks!!!


----------



## Altbro (Jul 28, 2011)

This might be helpful. http://squatspace.com/handbook/index.php


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 9, 2011)

don't get caught..maybe you'll get deported? i don't know. .....i've never had a squat for that long. i really prefer camping out away from people in the woods anymore if i can


----------

